
My personal manifesto as a developer and entrepreneur - andyware
https://medium.com/@andyware/a-manifesto-31ca87f82320
======
tlb
> There are so many people who are trying to tell everyone how to ‘make it’ in
> this world but how can you do that when it’s not the same for everyone?

I think some general principles apply to almost everyone. Surround yourself
with smart people and show them your work in progress. Iterate fast, whatever
iteration means in your context. Be intellectually humble and ready to realize
you were wrong about something. And many more.

Most of them bear repeating because they're hard to actually do every day. If
it was easy to show off your half-baked prototypes, you wouldn't need 1000
blog posts encouraging you to go do it right now.

------
verdverm
Are you the author?

